# Is a Dual-Core 1.0Ghz processor equivalent to a Single-Core 2.0Ghz processor?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

As in the question, if a dual-core is a processor made up of two processors and each of these run at the Ghz stated, does this mean that the overall processor is equivalent to a single-core processor of double the Ghz?

Would this apply also to 3-cored and quad-cored too (3 times and 4 times as much respectively)

If not, why not?


Thanks


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Depends on the app or game that you're using. Some apps/games don't make full use of 4 cores. Dual cores are more readily supported for games, quad cores are also getting better support. It's basically like have 2 CPU's on one die, but not necessarily double the speed, also the technology and extra instruction sets in the newer dual core series CPU's as opposed to the older single core CPU's, is much better. 

Have a look at Wikipedia's explanation: Multi-core processor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, so theoretically and very simplified, if a quad-core 1Ghz processor was fully supported by a game or another program, then it would work at the same speed as a single core 4Ghz processor?

But only if it was supported fully?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kkid106 said:


> As in the question, if a dual-core is a processor made up of two processors and each of these run at the Ghz stated, does this mean that the overall processor is equivalent to a single-core processor of double the Ghz?
> 
> Would this apply also to 3-cored and quad-cored too (3 times and 4 times as much respectively)
> 
> ...


Multi-Core CPU's are all one CPU made up of of multiple cores.
Other variables determine the actual performance. 
If you are referring to any particular Dual Core 1GHz CPU to compare to a particular 2GHz single core CPU, we would need to know the precise Model Numbers of the CPU's in question to comment the performance difference.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm just on about in theory are they comparable?

I have no specific CPUs in mind


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Comparable is a very broad term. There are other factors that determine the end performance of a CPU, i.e. FSB-Cache and even the apps it is required to run.
In theory, and in the simplest of terms, a multi-core CPU will out perform a single core because it has less restriction on the data that passes through it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

There are many CPU related factors that influence performance. These include cache size and type, clock speed, and number of cores. Which one will be more important will depend heavily on the applications being run and how they are being used.

With a single core only one thread can be running at any given moment. But with multiple cores as many threads as there are cores can be running simultaneously. How much this will benefit performance depends on the applications running. Many applications, including those with many threads, will have only one thread ready to run at any given time. If such an application is the only CPU bound application running multiple cores will help very little.

It is quite difficult to write an application that can really take advantage of multiple cores so most don't. Having 2 or more cores does tend to produce a more responsive system and in many cases this is more important that absolute performance.


----------

